# New Girl Here



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey everyone I have been watching the forum for a while now but finally decided to join. I have a 2.0TDI A3 at the moment but looking at the TT 2 Roadster as a replacement and stumbled across you guys. Love the car but Iâ€™m getting a bit bored of it now.

C x


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello and welcome  to the mad house


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome 

Have you picked a spec for your car yet?


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Was hoping it would be a mad house!

And no I havn't even started to look at the spec yet, really just flirting with the idea at the moment but i'm sure that's what I will end up with. Big Audi house here so it's gotta be an Audi, looking at the TT roadster and the S3, but I think the S3 is maybe a bit too much like mine at the moment, not that that's a bad thing but I just fancy a change thats all.

C x


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome
Take a test drive of the roadster and you will be hooked. The TT knocks spots off the A3 in any guise.
I was originally looking at the S3 but the TT is in a different league regards interior/exterior looks and feel.
The S3 is very rapid if that is your first priority.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Ive chopped my 2.0 TT in for an S3 :lol:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Rapid is good but not really my first priority. If I need rapid my boyfriend has an RS4 and that will do rapid very well indeed. I suppose my priority is something that I can use everyday and that I can pose in, sorry if I'm applying the TT stigma there but I do like a good pose 8)

C x


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

ChinsVXR said:


> Ive chopped my 2.0 TT in for an S3 :lol:


So when do we take delivery, will be interesting to hear your comparisons between the TT and S3.


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Definately would like to here the comparison. I would have to have the 3.2 TT though as I like a bit of grunt, which is another thing putting me off the S3. I know they are a quick car but I just think I prefer the drive of a larger engine.

C x


----------



## rosskmuk (Feb 20, 2007)

C4TLN said:


> Definately would like to here the comparison. I would have to have the 3.2 TT though as I like a bit of grunt, which is another thing putting me off the S3. I know they are a quick car but I just think I prefer the drive of a larger engine.
> 
> C x


Welcome & fair play with which ever you decide on. If you want the 3.2 V6 grunt then go for it 8)


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't know the meaning of "play fair" :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So its is true with you girls - size is everything.


----------



## extreme8181 (Mar 1, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

and you :wink:


----------



## rosskmuk (Feb 20, 2007)

C4TLN said:


> I don't know the meaning of "play fair" :-*


Show me a woman that does :lol:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> So its is true with you girls - size is everything.


Of course, size is everything 

If it's big enough, who cares how it gets used eh :roll:

C xx


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

So who's going to let me get my hands on their 3.2 

C xx


----------



## rosskmuk (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> and you :wink:


Tosh was that meant for extreme8181!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

rosskmuk said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > and you :wink:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## extreme8181 (Mar 1, 2007)

:lol:

i'm new too! 8) 
i'm from italy and my english is bad :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

C4TLN said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > So its is true with you girls - size is everything.
> ...


Show me the way to the cake shop - fat belly here i come!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

extreme8181 said:


> :lol:
> 
> i'm new too! 8)
> i'm from italy and my english is bad :roll:


Thats ok - alot of the english have the same problem.
So who are you, what you getting and when - or wheres the pictures?


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

After doing some reading on here I can't work out if Audi are or are not planning to release a 3.6V6. If they are I think that this is the one I will wait for, does anybody know for definate either way?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Bloody hell - that avatar will get this thread some attention ! 8) 

C4tln, ask away, we'll answer ALL your questions.............and fast !


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Its probably Rebel winding you all up!! :lol:   :wink:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

AidenL said:


> Bloody hell - that avatar will get this thread some attention ! 8)


Well thank you very much 

I am however very attached thank you very much 

C x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

C4TLN said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell - that avatar will get this thread some attention ! 8)
> ...


  Hey, we can still pay you close attention on here - we won't make you stay with us !


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

I think I can just about manage some attention :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We are happy to share or watch 

Audis response to your question....
"I have confirmed with the TT product manager that there is no intension to replace the 3.2 engine with the 3.6, nor are there any immediate plans to introduce an S line option."


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

C4TLN said:


> I think I can just about manage some attention :wink:


Good stuff 

We'll do our best to oblige :wink:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you Toshiba, I suppose the 3.2 will have to do then :roll:

Now were back to bigger is better. :twisted:

Do they do the new TT Roadster in Pink I wonder? hehe

C xx


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

If you want to pose - forget the S3 and get the TT Roadster 3.2
It will look and sound the business.
Believe me, you will be hooked when you test drive it.


----------



## kernahan (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi I went to the motor show in down here in Australia and personally speaking Iâ€™d say the coupe looks much better then the roadster. You lose all the fine defining lines in the shape in the Roadster. Also the A5 was on show which basically looks like a bigger version then the new tt.


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

But in the roadster I can play cool 8)


----------



## rosskmuk (Feb 20, 2007)

Coupes are for the Blokes n Roadsters for Women with long hair IMO :wink:


----------



## extreme8181 (Mar 1, 2007)

uuuuuhhhhhh u're very cute!! :roll:
and the other guys (me too ) that give you compliments here in italy called them "MARPIONI"!! ihhihi :lol:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Janker.....I've been thinking this post could be a Rebel wind up too :twisted:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

You mean he's not a bloke after all and never liked the 2.0 coupe...think you might be right.

He, sorry she's, not bad looking for a dutch girl!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ROFL, 4 pages in a few hours from a simple 'thinking of getting a new TTR' question. If the avatar had been a fat, bald bloke with BO from Barnsley it would have had 2 replies tops. You lads need to get out more. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

less if he was from leeds. :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I wonder why there is so much reactions on this thread. :roll:

Hans.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> less if he was from leeds. :lol:


You guys are my hero*e*s! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lost me on this one.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Lost me on this one.


Paraphrasing ure earlier post elsewhere, keep up.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Now i understand.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome C4TLN 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Now i understand.


Sorry, Im from Leeds, care in the community is rife up here


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Now i understand.
> ...


So my mate who supports Wednesday tells me :wink: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


You can tell a Leeds fan even if he isnt wearing colours.

His knuckles are bleeding and covered in grit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I noticed look leeds, i mean look north didnt report any football results for the weekend. Wonder why :lol:


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello New Girl. You have good taste for considering a TTR. However I wouldn't hang about, order allocations are disappearing by the day!

Leg, take it you are not a Leeds yocal local? Where abuts do you live in the city? Reason I ask is I'd be interested to hear your insurance quote.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I can tell you that.

Quote " you pay us loads of money and we will ignore you if you make a claim "


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi there C4TLN, Welcome to the forum. I couldn't believe the amount of responses to your thread. Bees around a honeypot springs to mind.  
Mind you, that's a sassy pic in your avatar. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

marcusgilbert said:


> Hi there C4TLN, Welcome to the forum. I couldn't believe the amount of responses to your thread. Bees around a honeypot springs to mind.
> Mind you, that's a sassy pic in your avatar. [smiley=cheers.gif]


Up here in Yorkshire, we say 'flies round sh*t'


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Fac51 said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there C4TLN, Welcome to the forum. I couldn't believe the amount of responses to your thread. Bees around a honeypot springs to mind.
> ...


Ouch! That's a bit harsh. Is this what we southern softies refer to as 'Northern Charm'? :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> ROFL, 4 pages in a few hours from a simple 'thinking of getting a new TTR' question. If the avatar had been a fat, bald bloke with BO from Barnsley it would have had 2 replies tops. You lads need to get out more. :lol:


ROFL !

Nice one :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree. Leaving room now................ clunk (sound of door closing). :lol:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

This has been a fun thread to read so far 

Welcome C4TLN, and thanks for giving the lads here something else than the TT MK2 to fokus on for a while 8)


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

C4TLN said:


> I do like a good pose 8)
> 
> C x


never!


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Well good morning everyone, and I have removed my picture. As much as I do love all the compliments I'm not just here for that, well, not yet anyway 8) and would like to get my car sorted out first 

Who knows another picture may be up soon 

C x


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

removed avatar, and no reply for one and half hours...men! so fickle, hehehehe. :lol:

Or may their wife's, gf's and err, umm, well, err, bf's found out. 

welcome and good morning.


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

demi_god said:


> removed avatar, and no reply for one and half hours...men! so fickle, hehehehe.
> 
> welcome and good morning.


It makes you think doesn't it! I do find it quite funny really :lol:

Maybe I should put it back. Or even put up a picture of my engagement ring, then maybe I wouldn't have any replies ever again :roll:

C xx


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Still here, haven't gone away at all


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

That makes errr, one of you then :lol:

X


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

a ring? hmm, that's only seen as a challenge :wink:

besides, round here if your getting married it's suppose to be to something wearing "four" rings.

.....no you want to stop em dead, show a pic of skoda....preferable one with RS4 wheels on...


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't think I could lower myself to that level - showing a Skoda, makes you shiver :lol:

Also, a challenge? Good luck but I'm very happy how things are thank you very much you guys 

C xx


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi C4TLN, Just got back. Had to sleep and then drive to the office - now I can waste time on the forum, then go back to sleep again before it's time to drive home. 

I'v forgot your original question. The title of your thread gives no clue on your TT issue. :? What exactly are the ideas that you wanted to share with everyone? Is it... shall I get a TTR, what size engine do I get, what options should I specify......?


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

This was just an introduce myself thing which has kind of massivly drifted. I have another two posts regarding specification somewhere but basically I am looking at a Roadster that is either:

Black with black leather
Black with red leather
Black with brown leather
Dolphin Grey with red leather
Dolphin Grey with brown leather
Dolphin Grey with black leather

Once I have that set in my mind then I can start seriously thinking about specification and so forth, so any input would be greatly appreciated.

C xx


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

C4TLN said:


> This was just an introduce myself thing which has kind of massivly drifted. I have another two posts regarding specification somewhere but basically I am looking at a Roadster that is either:
> 
> Black with black leather
> Black with red leather
> ...


On a roadster.... Black with Red leather (but NOT extended Red). Ultimate pose mobile. Sassy, Chic and very 'Naughties Girl'. IMO.


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Ultimate pose mobile is definately good. Whats the difference between leather and extended leather?

C x


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

C4TLN said:


> This was just an introduce myself thing which has kind of massivly drifted. I have another two posts regarding specification somewhere but basically I am looking at a Roadster that is either:
> 
> Black with black leather
> Black with red leather
> ...


Seriously

Black with brown looks really good. Dealer showed me a press shot of it on his computer and it made my mind up there and there!

Go for it


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Black with red leather 8)

The extended leather covers the centre console and the instrument binnacle


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Your biased :lol:

C x


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Nobody happens to have the press shot of the black with brown leather do they? I would love to see this combo.

C x


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

red is considered hot, [smiley=whip.gif] 
black looks chic, [smiley=toff.gif] 
and brown is one of those colours you would probably not conisdered if it was not actually offered, or shown on most of the roadster pics ( i think it's standard)....it looks ....ok...i suppose. 
:-| 
however, i dont recall any one saying, brown is a must have on the TT.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

C4TLN said:


> Your biased :lol:
> 
> C x


I did admit that


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

I definately have to have either black/dark grey exterior for the car, I wouldn't be allowed anything else :roll: But that's not so much of a problem as I do like dark metallic better than any other colour.

C x


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

C4TLN said:


> Nobody happens to have the press shot of the black with brown leather do they? I would love to see this combo.
> 
> C x


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

You see that I like, but would like to see it in a black car.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

C4TLN said:


> Ultimate pose mobile is definately good. Whats the difference between leather and extended leather?
> 
> C x


Extended Leather package - coloured. Â£450
- Instrument-panel cover in black leather. Door armrest and sides of centre console in coloured leather to match seat upholstery (only in combination with Fine Nappa leather in Mineral grey, Ice blue, Magma red, Light grey and Luxor beige interior colours)

Extended Leather package - black Â£350
- Instrument-panel cover, door armrest and side of centre console in black leather

Otherwise it's just the plastic.
Have you had a go on the car configurator on the www.audi.co.uk website? This is great for speccing up all the options and getting a feel for the total cost. [smiley=sick2.gif]

.


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

I've had a play with the configurator yes. It's a brilliant idea and like you said, really helps to get a feel for the price 8)

I think the same colour extended leather would be abit over the top on the Roadster with brown leather but extended black would look nice.

C x


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

oh sorry, must of been thinking about the missing avatar.... 

Actually that brown doesnt look half bad...and on black it would really set it off.

But if it is standard...and you want to "pose", it would make sense to go for a different colour, right?....even if the different colour is the universal popular one red.


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

My boyfriend has a black Audi with red leather so maybe having two that similar would be a "tad" excessive. I think i've fallen for metallic black with the brown leather and extended black leather. I should probabaly start looking at spec now and watch things get realllly expensive.

C x


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

C4TLN said:



> My boyfriend has a black Audi with red leather so maybe having two that similar would be a "tad" excessive. I think i've fallen for metallic black with the brown leather and extended black leather. I should probabaly start looking at spec now and watch things get realllly expensive.
> 
> C x


But............
http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/vosq1d.jpg


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

marcusgilbert said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > My boyfriend has a black Audi with red leather so maybe having two that similar would be a "tad" excessive. I think i've fallen for metallic black with the brown leather and extended black leather. I should probabaly start looking at spec now and watch things get realllly expensive.
> ...


Very nice,

But..........

Would "snap" on the drive be a bit weird?

C x


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

C4TLN said:


> Very nice,
> 
> But..........
> 
> ...


Not if you also had matching shell-suits and cashmere pullovers.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dolphin with brown - extended black.

Black with red is nothing (i was going to say special) but i'll use the word unusual. Why look like one of the crowd - stand out.


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

That's what I think, which is why I am now looking at Black with Brown leather for almost definte, its kind of different but still normal enough to blend in when required.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Seems no one (or very very few) have gone for the Athletic Stone Blue option...

ie. Fine nappa leather in stone blue. steering wheel, gearknob and gaiter, handbrake grip and centre console armrest in black leather, with contrast stitching in stone blue.

But then choosing colours is always going to be a subjective thing.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You'd have to use the car in gloves and a clean suit. :lol:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

demi_god said:


> Seems no one (or very very few) have gone for the Athletic Stone Blue option...
> 
> ie. Fine nappa leather in stone blue. steering wheel, gearknob and gaiter, handbrake grip and centre console armrest in black leather, with contrast stitching in stone blue.
> 
> .


are there any photos of this option?


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> You'd have to use the car in gloves and a clean suit. :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Dolphin with brown - extended black.
> 
> Black with red is nothing (i was going to say special) but i'll use the word unusual. Why look like one of the crowd - stand out.


Circus clowns stand out, but I wouldn't want to be one. 
Sometimes people want to fit in with a certain groove. You know, 'fit in' and follow the fashion, so to speak.  Why else would girls always go off to powder their noses together? :lol:

.


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

marcusgilbert said:


> Why else would girls always go off to powder their noses together? :lol:
> .


Well thats just a very closely guarded secret isn't it girls :wink:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Philr said:


> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> > Seems no one (or very very few) have gone for the Athletic Stone Blue option...
> ...


can't find any, sorry :? ...guess it's that rare .....hmm, i want it now....

oh as for getting it dirty, i'll and anyone who sit's in it will just have to be freshly bathed and naked........problem solved


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

C4TLN said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Why else would girls always go off to powder their noses together? :lol:
> ...


My young son thinks that 'powder my nose' is a secret code for 'go into the loo for a fart'. :lol:

.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > marcusgilbert said:
> ...


hahaha :lol: cute...that's what i like about kids, they shoot straight from the hip.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

demi_god said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > C4TLN said:
> ...


It was so funny when he leant over the table and told me this in a whisper. He thought that he had cracked Mum's secret. Don't you love having kids! :lol: 
.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

marcusgilbert said:


> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> > marcusgilbert said:
> ...


Oh, and sorry to quote myself, but here's the best bit (C4TLN - please confirm). My son thinks that the ladies go to powder room together so that if one of them does a really smelly fart, then when they all exit together, no-one gets the blame for who dealt it! :lol: :lol:

I pissed myself laughing... :lol:

BTW: my son is 23.

No, not really he was 10 at the time.
.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

hahahahahaha lmao :lol:

even at 10 he has learnt women can be very devious....he's gonna be just fine... :lol:


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

can't believe the number of hits this thread has got

obviously there are not enough girls in here! 

good to see a girl so interested in her car! 

welcome btw...and black with brown leather roadster would look really flashy - good choice!


----------



## JasonHendry (Dec 4, 2004)

Philr said:


> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> > Seems no one (or very very few) have gone for the Athletic Stone Blue option...
> ...


I have ordere Ibis White with this colour and will be picking mine up when I return from the USA in ten days, so will post some pics then of Stone Blue.


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

funky_chilli said:


> can't believe the number of hits this thread has got
> 
> obviously there are not enough girls in here!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, always been interested in cars, guess it just gets into your blood eventually. The thread does seem to have drifted all over the place though :roll:

Caitlin x


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Caitlin, you got everyone on their best behaviour 

Just a thought for you. If you do go for black paint and brown leather (great combo I think) then don't discount Brilliant Black. It has a superior glossy sheen when compared to Phantom Black, and Phantom can tend to look "dusty". I compared both at the dealers and it was an easy choice for me then. I'm sure others can give equally valid reasons for choosing Phantom, but I suspect many choose it as it's marketed as an "upgrade". I know I did at first.

Enjoy your speccing!


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

I personally do prefer Phantom. But like you said, everybody will have valid reasons for choosing their colour so each to their own.

C x


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

C4TLN said:


> My boyfriend has a black Audi with red leather so maybe having two that similar would be a "tad" excessive. I think i've fallen for metallic black with the brown leather and extended black leather. I should probabaly start looking at spec now and watch things get realllly expensive.
> 
> C x


If you try that combo on the configurator it won't accept it but my order Brown/black ext. has ben accepted by the factory, so go for it!!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think you're right - you have to have coloured extended with MFSW.


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I think you're right - you have to have coloured extended with MFSW.


Really??

HhhMmm, is the dealer telling the truth. I don't want a brown centre console. He told me the factory accepted the black console I ordered?

Got me thinking.

By the way Tosh. Never complimented you on your car......BOY does it look good on RS4's


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

funky_chilli said:


> can't believe the number of hits this thread has got
> 
> obviously there are not enough girls in here!
> 
> ...


She hasn't got her mk2 just yet :lol:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Dotti said:


> funky_chilli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mk2? what mk2? :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

funky_chilli said:


> can't believe the number of hits this thread has got
> 
> obviously there are not enough girls in here!


 :lol: :lol: this thread - 109 replies and nearly 2000 views, lots of [smiley=sweetheart.gif] in the air. Thread posted in Other Marques [no avatar pic] - 8 replies and 127 views.

A shallow lot indeed


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> funky_chilli said:
> 
> 
> > can't believe the number of hits this thread has got
> ...


So, the moral of the story is..... pick an attractive avatar picture.

Now, where do I gett one of Sam Fox?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> ........So, the moral of the story is..... pick an attractive avatar picture.
> 
> Now, where do I gett one of Sam Fox?


Sam who ???? :lol: I was still in primary school when she first came to prominence in 83/84  Olsen Twins anyone 8)


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> Sam who ???? :lol: I was still in primary school when she first came to prominence in 83/84


Me too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Sam who ???? :lol: I was still in primary school when she first came to prominence in 83/84
> ...


 :lol: :lol: and even at that age we still knew who she was and about her 'assets'**** :wink: [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

**** Unfortunately I can't include her 'singing' voice amongst them :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


And her relationship with Lemmy from Motorhead. What was that all about? Beauty and the beast. :?


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

That's why I took the avator off, was sort of funny at first, but now at least people might read what I write :lol:

C x


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

C4TLN said:


> That's why I took the avator off, was sort of funny at first, but now at least people might read what I write :lol:
> 
> C x


Sorry, who are you? :? 
.


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Exactly my point.

I did think you were seriously asking for a second there 

x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > ........So, the moral of the story is..... pick an attractive avatar picture.
> ...


Yes please - I believe they are now legal ! :twisted: 

If a bit skinny


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

C4TLN said:


> Exactly my point.
> 
> I did think you were seriously asking for a second there
> 
> x


Of course not Caitlin 
It's been great fun reading this post that you started. As you know, we men are a sad lot. The fact is, we ALL (boys and girls) share a passion for the TT - which itself is a thing of beauty and art - so your avatar stoked a lot of interest among like-minded people. Without meaning to offend, I must say, it's a shame you took it off  You were ALWAYS taken seriously as a TT fan. Just a prettier one that most of us - and that's okay too! 8)  
.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly my point.
> ...


HEY!!!! I'm pretty too......my mum told me, and she never lies. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

I think the point of this popular post is lately, all or most other posts have not been about relaying useful information, but a vessel for some to just argue and put down peoples opinions, choices, colours, wrong wheels, etc.

Personally, this one post has put back some fun and passion back into the sometimes vindicitve, my c*cks bigger then your c*ck, and cold hearts of "you" lot...

.....i say you lot, because i am new to the audi tt brand, on the account of not being a gay hairdresser  .....Oh damn it!  .....and i started so well too. [smiley=hanged.gif]

just a lickle joke.  :wink: :-* ....

If i remember correctly, C4TLN has decided on black TTR and Brown interior? i might be alone, but i think RS4's are great looking wheels, but on the TTR to be just a little different try the 10 spokes bi.

they look good on the website, although that car is grey/silver.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Well said demi_god. I'm also a new member of the forum AND to the brand. I must say, I wasn't expecting the 'minority' of silly backstabbing that went on between some of the old-timer (mostly) members. Hence, why this thread was FUN. Thanks C4TLN. 
.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

And ditto from me too 

I think forums should be fun ! Personally I come here to have a good time, I get enough crap to deal with at work - think its good that we can have a bit of fun banter about cars, wind each other up in a pleasant way, and just enjoy it here.

I think the girls always bring the best out in us too 

Where are Dotti, Hev, Dani and all ? Come in girls :twisted:  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> And ditto from me too
> 
> I think forums should be fun ! Personally I come here to have a good time, I get enough crap to deal with at work - think its good that we can have a bit of fun banter about cars, wind each other up in a pleasant way, and just enjoy it here.
> 
> ...


Bleedin 'ell this is a thread and a half init guys  . Where's Caitlin gone?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > And ditto from me too
> ...


Gone to plan her wedding :wink:

We'll amuse you instead


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


  Knew I could count on you . Give me a mooney  :twisted: :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


You go first ! Then me !  :lol:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry everyone I'm back 8)

Got taken away for the weekend by surprise and just got back a couple of hours ago.

  

C x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Are you limping?


----------

